# I did it!



## cdub (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally married my high school sweetheart. June 30, in Burlington, Vermont. The day was absolutely perfect.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2007)

OH - ISN'T that sweet! CONGRATULATIONS - the best to both of you!


----------



## Marco (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats!

No wonder you haven't been here all that much lately.

I wish you two the best!


----------



## Candace (Jul 30, 2007)

Wishing you the best..congrats.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS and best wishes. Thanks for posting the wedding picture. What a handsome couple you are, I love the big smile on your face


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2007)

you're just telling us now?  

Just kidding, congratulations, Chris! All the best to you both!


----------



## cdub (Jul 31, 2007)

Heather said:


> you're just telling us now?



Well I wanted share a picture and the parents were hogging the wedding photographs for a couple weeks, so I just saw them yesterday too.


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I've asked this before but, are you from Burlington? We just hired a guy from there to run our Plant Conservation Volunteer program....and we have a Conservation Fellow from there also...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats and best wishes.


----------



## bwester (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!
Good luck with the first year


----------



## cdub (Jul 31, 2007)

Heather said:


> I know I've asked this before but, are you from Burlington? We just hired a guy from there to run our Plant Conservation Volunteer program....and we have a Conservation Fellow from there also...



Yup, grew up in Burlington (mostly). Seems to breed plant conservationists, I guess. I'll be moving back there in a short while. I will be working with the VT Wildflower Farm on starting a native seed production initiative, as well as cultivating a woodland garden similar, but smaller in size, to the "Garden in the Woods."


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2007)

cdub said:


> Yup, grew up in Burlington (mostly). Seems to breed plant conservationists, I guess. I'll be moving back there in a short while. I will be working with the VT Wildflower Farm on starting a native seed production initiative, as well as cultivating a woodland garden similar, but smaller in size, to the "Garden in the Woods."



Oh, wow, that's great to hear! When do you start? We've been expanding our propegation efforts, and actually getting outside contracts for green roof production at Nasami. If you get there and end up wanting to talk to someone out there about our experience, or horticulture people here, let me know.


----------



## cdub (Jul 31, 2007)

bwester said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> Good luck with the first year



Why only the first year?


----------



## bwester (Jul 31, 2007)

cdub said:


> Why only the first year?



You will brush me off when I say this, but no matter how long you have been together or even if you have been living together, in the first year something in the mind grasps the utter finality of it all and begins to work a number on both of you. It'll happen. I promise. 
On a more serious note, my wife and I are going on our third year and have had to see a counselor on several occasions to work through things no one could foresee. The concrete reality of that sort of vow can make every small thing that you probably never even thought twice of before seem like the end of the world. Your mind is always in the background saying "what if its always like this?" And that can subconsciously lead to lots of problems that can quickly get out of hand. 
The most important thing I can tell you is never be afraid to ask for help.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I've been married for 25 years....so I'll refrain from the marriage jokes I'm tempted to make....until you've had a couple of years under the belt! Take care, Eric


----------



## Ernie (Aug 1, 2007)

Cdub,

Congratulations! Let me be the first to say what everyone's really thinking: she's a honey.  Cheers! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2007)

Lovely couple. Congratulations and best wishes!


----------

